# (price check) New 3DS XL Dual IPS Screens (used)



## petethepug (Jan 29, 2017)

So I been thinking since now the console gaming on handhelds may be starting to improve and move forward with the release of the Nintendo Switch on the horizon. I was thinking about selling my New 3ds but I have no idea what price point I should list it at.

In short, some quick info on the console: It was bought used on ebay for about $500 USD, and has a slight scratch on the top of the 3ds (the top shell not the screen.) Other then that its pretty much in perfect condition to.

It has also been modified with Luma 3DS CFW. It has been originally modified on the latest FW. (11.2.25) as well.

I was just curious. I was thinking $470 might be a good price since it was used (twice.) by multiple people (that ebay user & me.) 

I'm not going to provide pictures just yet since i'm not actually selling it. I would just like some suggestions for now on what I should price it at .


----------



## cybrian (Feb 3, 2017)

You're kidding, right? $470?


----------



## RyDog (Feb 3, 2017)

if you paid $500 for the 3DS, you got scammed lol.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 3, 2017)

You got scammed


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 3, 2017)

It would be hard to sell an a9lh'd n3dsxl for even 200 here.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Feb 3, 2017)

so it really is true. people will buy consoles for high prices .3. i should up my hyrule gold price then .3.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 3, 2017)

Austrailian? Canadian?


----------



## petethepug (Feb 3, 2017)

I bought it when the prices for the ips screens started soaring. That's probably why.

I have even looked on listings for any new 3ds xl dual ips screens, and they still go for about $400 - $500 (new or used) For just one ips screen (top or bottom) they go for about a little over $100 or $200.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Feb 3, 2017)

Two second hand lifespans? $140 tops.


----------



## Megaben99 (Feb 3, 2017)

Maybe at Christmas time when it was very difficult to find any unit. In today's market, $300 USD is a likely sale. To get into the $500 range, you're going to need multiple bidders pushing up your price, and a special edition console. Good luck with the sale if you decide to go thru with it !


----------



## petethepug (Feb 3, 2017)

Megaben99 said:


> Maybe at Christmas time when it was very difficult to find any unit. In today's market, $300 USD is a likely sale. To get into the $500 range, you're going to need multiple bidders pushing up your price, and a special edition console. Good luck with the sale if you decide to go thru with it !


Thanks


----------



## petethepug (Feb 8, 2017)

Just realized;
It was probably $100 more becuase it was on 9.2 FW previously when CFW wasn't possible on 11.X FW.

I think it auto updated through sleep mode, or someone updated  the system. 

Never the less it would still go around for $300 - $400.


----------



## petethepug (Feb 19, 2017)

auhsoj77 said:


> CHECK THIS OUT --> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...014081?hash=item3d33ad8201:g:H6gAAOSw2gxYqPC6





auhsoj77 said:


> CHECK THIS OUT --> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...014081?hash=item3d33ad8201:g:H6gAAOSw2gxYqPC6



Your advertising & taking my advice on this thread here,

You do realize i'm a minor correct?


----------



## iAqua (Feb 19, 2017)

petethepug said:


> Your advertising & taking my advice on this thread here,
> 
> You do realize i'm a minor correct?


*sigh* he's not trying to advertise, he's showing that some systems go for that price.


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 22, 2017)

Let us know if you sell it and how much for as I am intrigued.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Feb 22, 2017)

i have a hyrule gold dual ips 3ds and it goes for $600 :/


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Feb 22, 2017)

Ok, I could maybe see that having better screens would increase the value a bit, but saying that having two special screens will make the value of your old, used console worth nearly 3 times that of a brand new n3ds is ridiculous!


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Feb 22, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Ok, I could maybe see that having better screens would increase the value a bit, but saying that having two special screens will make the value of your old, used console worth nearly 3 times that of a brand new n3ds is ridiculous!


dual ips is rare :/ y'see how much a virtualboy sells for? thats like the shittiest console (some games are fun but blindness is real) its cause its rare :/ cubic ninja started soaring because it was 1. rare 2. homebrew


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Feb 22, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> dual ips is rare :/ y'see how much a virtualboy sells for? thats like the shittiest console (some games are fun but blindness is real) its cause its rare :/ cubic ninja started soaring because it was 1. rare 2. homebrew


The virtualboy is expensive because it was a flop. People are interested in it, to see what Nintendo could have done. They're rare, and mostly collectors will buy them. And you're right about cubic ninja, but it's price was also driven sky high by scalpers. I don't think a copy of cubic ninja sold for $600 either lol. Nothing to me justifies a $600 3ds. It might be a great Nintendo console, homebrew might be rampant, but having special screens with a difference only noticeable if you look for it in no way justifies paying triple the price of a brand new console, at least to me.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Feb 22, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> The virtualboy is expensive because it was a flop. People are interested in it, to see what Nintendo could have done. They're rare, and mostly collectors will buy them. And you're right about cubic ninja, but it's price was also driven sky high by scalpers. I don't think a copy of cubic ninja sold for $600 either lol. Nothing to me justifies a $600 3ds. It might be a great Nintendo console, homebrew might be rampant, but having special screens with a difference only noticeable if you look for it in no way justifies paying triple the price of a brand new console, at least to me.


 buy a console for $200 sell for $600 profit


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Feb 22, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> buy a console for $200 sell for $600 profit


If they're so rare, I won't be able to find one to make a $600 profit! I wonder if people buy a lot of consoles, switch the screens, and sell limited editions with modded screens.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Feb 22, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> If they're so rare, I won't be able to find one to make a $600 profit! I wonder if people buy a lot of consoles, switch the screens, and sell limited editions with modded screens.


they probably do. i know people who take gba sp backlight screens and put them in gba and sell them (i would buy one but. eh.)


----------



## petethepug (Feb 25, 2017)

How to make money.
1. Buy a 3ds
2. Open the 3ds box
3. check the screens do not press anything
4. if its ips sell it for $200 more then what you bought it for
5. if its not then return it
6. repeat


----------



## astro2 (Dec 18, 2021)

petethepug said:


> So I been thinking since now the console gaming on handhelds may be starting to improve and move forward with the release of the Nintendo Switch on the horizon. I was thinking about selling my New 3ds but I have no idea what price point I should list it at.
> 
> In short, some quick info on the console: It was bought used on ebay for about $500 USD, and has a slight scratch on the top of the 3ds (the top shell not the screen.) Other then that its pretty much in perfect condition to.
> 
> ...


dual screen at that price seems to be the standard on ebay, if its single ips then you can get it cheaper (if you're lucky)


----------



## astro2 (Dec 18, 2021)

$400 to $600AUD dual IPS screen are sold on ebay, yes its most likely jerks who have no love for consoles/games are deliberately trying to see if they can get alot of money for it (same for jerks trying to charge alot for unpatched switches or borderline garbage switches with NO joycons sold due to the same "unpatched" can be jallbroken tag)

scammed? its a fair word but i'd say conned by a greedy morons more like it, i can find single (top) screen ips sold for the same price as a dual TN screen (I might get it to see what the fuss is about for IPS) but NO WAY am i paying a few hundred more just to get an extra ips screens 

p.s its also rare i think to get ips let alone dual ips, its a mixture of being scalped and/or sold as a collectors thing, because psvita1000 is OLED which i think would be just as good as ips yet why no price hike there?


----------

